# ncurses-5.9 und tmux/screen mit alsamixer [workaround]

## mv

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem:

Seit dem Upgrade auf ncurses-5.9 gehen weder mit tmux noch mit screen die "Rahmen" von Anwendungen wie alsamixer "nativ" - es wird stets nur die "Fallbackemulation" mit  den Zeichen +-| benutzt. In xterm alleine (ohne tmux/screen) gibt es keine Probleme, aber Setzen der TERM-Variable in  tmux/screen schafft keine Abhilfe).

Einige ähnliche Anwendungen wie mc oder ufed gehen unverändert (auch in tmux/screen), ich vermute also, dass Fähigkeiten des Terminals nicht "gemeldet" werden.

Nach Downgrade auf ncurses-5.7-r7 verschwindet das Problem, aber das ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung.Last edited by mv on Sun Dec 04, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm ich habe das Problem hier nicht.

ist es vll möglich das es an einem Problem zwischen einer bestimmten x-terminal-version und screen ist? oder machst du das auf der Konsole?

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ist es vll möglich das es an einem Problem zwischen einer bestimmten x-terminal-version und screen ist? oder machst du das auf der Konsole?

 

Ich benutze xterm; auf xterm alleine geht es.

Gerade probiert: Auf der Linux-Console geht es  nicht (d.h. auch ohne screen/tmux zeigt alsamixer nur die Fallback-"Graphik" an).

Edit: Soeben die (blanke) Linux-Console nochmals mit altem ncurses-5.7-r7 probiert: Dort geht es mit TERM=linux nicht, mit TERM=screen aber schon.

Mit dem neuen ncurses-5.9 geht es in keinem der beiden Fälle.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habe Version 5.9-r1 evtl liegts daran? also das dieser Fehler in der -r1 behoben wurde.

----------

## mv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich habe Version 5.9-r1 evtl liegts daran? also das dieser Fehler in der -r1 behoben wurde.

 

Nein, in -r1 wird nur noch zusätzlich ein .pc-File installiert: Das könnte höchstens nach einer Neukomilation von alsa-utils (alsamixer) irgendwelchen Einfluss nehmen, und auch das nur, wenn die Konfiguration von alsamixer kaputt wäre (aber auch z.B. make nconfig im Kernel hat die "kaputte" Anzeige).

----------

## mv

Mit TERM=screen.xterm-xfree86 or TERM=screen.xterm-new geht es, obwohl das - wenn ich ncurses/misc/terminfo.src richtig interpretiere - eigentlich äquivalent zu TERM=screen sein müsste.

Verstehen tue ich den Workaround also nicht...

Unter der linux-Console ohne tmux habe ich gar keinen workaround gefunden (mit tmux und dort anschließend gesetztem TERM=screen.xterm-xfree86 geht es): Mit merkwürdigen Einstellungen wie TERM=pcansi geht es zwar scheinbar, aber danach macht tmux Probleme ohne Ende (was natürlich nicht überraschend ist, da tmux ja glauben muss, auf einem "pcansi"-Terminal aufzusitzen, das wohl ganz andere Eigenschaften als die Linux-Console hat).

----------

